# Emergency reflector triangles



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just wondering if I culd get some collective feedback from what everyone has as I was going to stock the cars and mail some off to relatives on these emergency reflective triangle things. I've always passed them in the stores taking a glance but it's one of those things I've always wanted in the car.

I'm wondering where you got yours, what brand, model number, and how well it handles wind (say ~gust of 75-85kph)? 

Short of flame throwing a triangle I like the idea of the reflective thing... you know.. if you don't have the liquid fire or batteries for those lighted up triangles. I'm more interested in a solid base that can hold up to high winds and gusts. I got one here but I'm thinking I may return it to keep looking for something more solid. Yes, Tebore I may drill it and wire my own crazy bright LED's to it but only after I find a heavy set first. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you referring to something like this?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

UnderTheSea said:


> Are you referring to something like this?


I was actually googling and checking PA's site as well. Yes those are what I'm talking about. I've seen many versions of the similar thing. I think the ones the TTC uses are more durable but I could be wrong as I've never stopped to check or ask as often the bus driver is not in or around the bus then.

I'm checking to see if there are any of those triangle signs with a fillable stand like those err basketball stands I think people fill with water. I'd likely load it up with lead shot or other heavy items so the stand does not wobble.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*reflectors*

yes those are pretty rugged unfortunatly driver cant seem to see them so they get run over and car versus reflector usually the car wins . these are great to have in the car and hopefully u wont ever need them . but when u are broken down and its dark out they work great ,and the ones in the pic from princess auto are exactly what the ttc uses they i beleive are made by grotes and i dont think u will find them cheaper then at princess auto. they are pretty stable they will not blow over as they are weighted pretty good.. we go thru a lot of them at work .


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

tom g said:


> yes those are pretty rugged unfortunatly driver cant seem to see them so they get run over and car versus reflector usually the car wins . these are great to have in the car and hopefully u wont ever need them . but when u are broken down and its dark out they work great ,and the ones in the pic from princess auto are exactly what the ttc uses they i beleive are made by grotes and i dont think u will find them cheaper then at princess auto. they are pretty stable they will not blow over as they are weighted pretty good.. we go thru a lot of them at work .


By work I take it you work for the TTC or in contract with the TTC? Are you sure they are the same spec as the ones the TTC uses? I may tape some hi-intensity reflective tape to the triangles for a wider or longer detection range. I've been comtemplating putting a 5 x 15 degree 6 red LED at 140lm each in cop strobe mode pointed back as I own a 15 degree red dinotte and it hits reflective targets ~2-3 streets out (about 2 blocks not sure the relationship between a block and street in distance).


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*reflectors*

yes i work for the ttc i am a technician and when a bus breaks down and is on the street , we use the reflectors , i had a quick look at the ones from princess auto . they are very similar .


----------

